# Trying to identify the tug in this picture



## rachman (Mar 13, 2012)

Good evening,
I am trying to discover the likely identity of the tug that appears in this picture. The location is off Penarth Head and Dock in the Bristol Channel, South Wales and the date is unknown but presumably circa 1910-1920 +/- 5 years. She seems to bear a resemblance to the historic Mayflower, which was built by G.K. Stothert & Marten of Bristol and currently preserved in Bristol docks.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

